# Sky drive issue - Windows 8.1



## CRO_T (Nov 29, 2012)

I am being greeted with a lot of issues these days. Now the problem is with my Dell Vostro 3460 laptop. I upgraded it to Windows 8.1. I don't see the skydrive shortcut anywhere now. My pics gets synced automatically but since am not using the account on my phone, the real stuff gets missed out.

Can we not change the skydrive accounts? 

P.S. I am talking about the skydrive desktop app and not the RT app.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 8.1 is a Preview version so expect to receive issues.

Have you tried to reinstall SkyDrive?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Store app on the Metro screen and reinstall Sky drive: Apps in the Windows Store - Microsoft Windows


----------



## CRO_T (Nov 29, 2012)

I am not talking about the metro app. And yes I have tried reistalling it but that doesn't help. I see no icon in the notification area.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So your phone is connected to a different account than the PC?


----------



## CRO_T (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea! And I cannot figure a way out to switch accounts.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This comment is from Microsoft:



> The fix is in but connecting multiple accounts to SkyDrive on the same Windows account is something separate that we don't support. Windows has started enforcing a 1 to 1 mapping between Widows Accounts and Microsoft Accounts, so to connect multiple SkyDrives on the same device you'd need multiple Windows Accounts. Sorry about that.


See if this helps:

SkyDrive desktop app for Windows: Frequently asked questions - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## CRO_T (Nov 29, 2012)

Microsoft hates us! 
I have been a MS fan but Windows Phone 8 and these little issues have now started irritating me.


----------

